# Mikey



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

This morning while I was cleaning up, Mikey was lying in front of the heater being washed and pampered as usual by his 2 mommies( Blue and Spooki).... I left them , and carried on with my chores.. a little later i went into clean and he didnt move ..i put my hand on him and he was purring ..... and then he died  I was shocked .. he had eaten a good breakfast and has been fine.

My vet says he thinks his little heart gave in .... I havent been entirely happy with him , small things..... but he has been eating well, and playing , and his stool has been normal .....I noticed his bone structure wasnt good , a very bandy little kitty.... but neither myself or my vet could ever really pinpoint anything specific....

These little ferals have such a dreadful life ..... I can remember as a child , my dad used to bring kittens home from the mine for my mother to "fix" 90% of them died and her heart would break over every orphan.

My hubby is very upset, he had really bonded with the little guy.... .. im just happy his last two months were warm, dry and happy and he had a full tummy 

Sleep well little boy  
Date: 4/9/2006


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry for your loss, sounds like you gave him the best of care and friends while you could.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Carol - I am terrbily sorry for Mikey.
Just as you and your family I almost lost count at the number of ferals I have lost. It is always the same - pain, sense of empty..until I realize time again that they will always be with me, each and every one of them.
Thank you for caring and being so brave.
My thoughts are with you


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, im so sorry, its so hard when they go so suddenly, at least you gave him so much happiness, rip Mikey


----------

